# Can you get multiple associates degrees?



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Or is that not allowed?


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

Yes, but it is frowned upon. Finishing an undergraduate degree is considered a better use of resources.


----------



## flamesabers (Nov 20, 2012)

EddyNash said:


> Or is that not allowed?


You probably can, seeing as it's your money and time you're spending. I've never heard of anyone actually doing it. If you really want to pursue multiple studies in college I suggest doing a double major.

In any case, when it comes to education I think it's better to have a mastery of a profession rather than be a jack of all trades.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

flamesabers said:


> You probably can, seeing as it's your money and time you're spending. I've never heard of anyone actually doing it. If you really want to pursue multiple studies in college I suggest doing a double major.
> 
> In any case, when it comes to education I think it's better to have a mastery of a profession rather than be a jack of all trades.


Well could you do Liberal arts and General science as two of your associates and break off into something more technical after?


----------



## flamesabers (Nov 20, 2012)

EddyNash said:


> Well could you do Liberal arts and General science as two of your associates and break off into something more technical after?


Are you asking if it is possible or is it practical to do this?

You would have to check with the school(s) to see if it's possible. Hypothetically, if you have the money, I don't see why they would deny you from pursuing this path. 

I don't think this is a practical path though. Not all degrees are equal to each other and having more degrees isn't necessary better. Due to time and money constraints, most people graduate with one or two majors and then focus on their career. Usually people return to school because they need additional education to attain a promotion, they're looking to start over in a new field, or they've accumulated enough wealth to pursue a particular degree to fulfill a personal rather than professional achievement.

Going from the practical standpoint, what would you do with a liberals arts or general science degree in the workplace?


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

flamesabers said:


> Are you asking if it is possible or is it practical to do this?
> 
> You would have to check with the school(s) to see if it's possible. Hypothetically, if you have the money, I don't see why they would deny you from pursuing this path.
> 
> ...


Since general science covers all of the sciences and in liberal arts you get to take Theatre which looks like fun and I hear is good for coffidence and sociol skills. Im also creative and flamboyant so acting looks like fun.

With the general science I would either BA in Biotechnology, Meteorology or Computer engineering. Liberal arts gives you a reason to take Theatre though, which you cant take if you are majoring in general science.


----------



## flamesabers (Nov 20, 2012)

EddyNash said:


> Since general science covers all of the sciences and in liberal arts you get to take Theatre which looks like fun and I hear is good for coffidence and sociol skills. Im also creative and flamboyant so acting looks like fun.
> 
> With the general science I would either BA in Biotechnology, Meteorology or Computer engineering. Liberal arts gives you a reason to take Theatre though, which you cant take if you are majoring in general science.


I'll be brutally honest with you. Majoring in a STEM field will help you repay your college debt by providing you with marketable skills that are in demand by private sector employers. Excluding those who come from wealthy families, I think the primary purpose of college is to learn valuable marketable skills, not to "discover yourself" or to "have fun." Too many people have learned this the hard way when they're burdened with enormous amounts of student debt and they find their degree has very little impact on their job marketability. Think of college as an investment in your future career. Just because colleges offer a class or degree for something doesn't mean it's useful in helping you get a job later on. 

There's nothing wrong with having an interest in theater, but college is much too expensive to pay for theater classes. You could probably always join a theater club or something while you spend your money on a STEM major.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

flamesabers said:


> I'll be brutally honest with you. Majoring in a STEM field will help you repay your college debt by providing you with marketable skills that are in demand by private sector employers. Excluding those who come from wealthy families, I think the primary purpose of college is to learn valuable marketable skills, not to "discover yourself" or to "have fun." Too many people have learned this the hard way when they're burdened with enormous amounts of student debt and they find their degree has very little impact on their job marketability. Think of college as an investment in your future career. Just because colleges offer a class or degree for something doesn't mean it's useful in helping you get a job later on.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with having an interest in theater, but college is much too expensive to pay for theater classes. You could probably always join a theater club or something while you spend your money on a STEM major.


Thank you for your advice.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

If there's a university near by you, you can often sign up as a part-time undergraduate or a non-degree seeking student and just take a single course. The university near me is around $350/course or something like that. You could take theatre that way and not have to tack on a whole extra associate's


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

angelfish said:


> If there's a university near by you, you can often sign up as a part-time undergraduate or a non-degree seeking student and just take a single course. The university near me is around $350/course or something like that. You could take theatre that way and not have to tack on a whole extra associate's


Can you do that if you are getting a degree paid for something else?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

MisterPerfect said:


> Since general science covers all of the sciences and in liberal arts you get to take Theatre which looks like fun and I hear is good for coffidence and sociol skills. Im also creative and flamboyant so acting looks like fun.
> 
> With the general science I would either BA in Biotechnology, Meteorology or Computer engineering. Liberal arts gives you a reason to take Theatre though, which you cant take if you are majoring in general science.


I earned my BS with a minor in Theatre. A minor is sort of a "concentrated" associates degree. I think it was about 10 extra classes on top of my required classes. It was fun.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

MisterPerfect said:


> Can you do that if you are getting a degree paid for something else?


I think it depends on the university(ies)/college(s) in question. If you are getting a degree at once school, then it shouldn't be any trouble to take a class at another one. If it's at the same institution, sometimes they have specific rules regarding what you can and can't take, but at least in my experience it's often possible to take introductory classes in multiple departments even if you have declared your major in a different subject.


----------

